# Unreadable text during installation FreeBSD.



## darek (Dec 12, 2018)

I am just installing FreeBSD 11.2 and the text on the screen is cut and shifted. 
After installation (enter, enter, enter because you can not see anything), too. 
The remote terminal is ok, but there is no root privilege. How to change the text resolution of the terminal? 
(old cheap Fujitsu laptop)


----------



## darek (Dec 12, 2018)

Graphics: VIA UniChrome Pro


----------

